# Vitor to fight Bisping



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

From Vitor Beforts Twitter.



> On my way to the airport going back to vegas I am looking forward to fight bisping on may card I need to fight soon I want to get busy


http://twitter.com/vitorbelfort


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

nighty night Bisping.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Great match up. Will Vitor be exposed (again)?
Looking forward to it!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank god. Wanderlei vs Befort sounded awful and would have ended quicker than their first fight. This fight will actually be competitive.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Wanderlei isint going to be happy. Dana sounds like he wants Okami to have another fight even though he acknowledged that Okami deserves a Title Shot. So im guessing Wanderlei vs Okami is in the works?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I love this match up i hope Vitor puts Bispings head into the top bleachers..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Great match up. Will Vitor be exposed (again)?
> Looking forward to it!


I dislike it when someone loses to Anderson and people claim he was 'exposed', as if that person isn't still a tremendous fighter. Vitor hardly had his arse handed to him, and I think we need learn that losing to Anderson or GSP is less a sign of one's being over-rated, and more so a sign of just how unbelievable Silva and St. Pierre are as mixed martial artists. Vitor is a clear top five MW... there's simply no debating that point... it's simply that Anderson Silva is on another level altogether, and that includes the MW division in its entirety. The words 'exposed' and 'overrated' are tremendously disrespectful to legitimately talented fighters, and if Anderson fans actually stopped to think about it, disrespectful to Anderson as well. They claim the man is P4P the best fighter on the planet, yet it always seems to be that his opponents were over-rated or easily exposed. Which makes it sound as though he isn't fighting the best. Which in turn wouldn't make him all that worthy of the praise he gets. Food for thought.

Vitor deserves respect. Let's not sully him with such general and ill-though-out statements. I also think it fairly obvious he's going to smash Bisping, who I am consistently impressed with, but do not see as a top five MW in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, oh Michael you have talked your self into a brutal KO...


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Didn't see this coming as a Bisping fan, hope he's able to pull off the victory but this is a very tough match.

Does this mean we get Wanderlei/Sonnen or Wanderlei/Okami?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Great fight :thumbsup:

Bisping getting a good opponent again? We know the outcome right!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Wow! I wonder if The Count get's booed (if this fight is in England).


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't imagine this will end well for Bisping.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Wow! I wonder if The Count get's booed (if this fight is in England).


The May card is UFC 130 which is in Vegas.

But if this fight is real and confirmed you're looking at.

Edgar/Maynard 3
Rampage/Hamill
Mir/Nelson
Stann/Santiago
Bader/Bonnar
Vitor/Bisping
Torres/Pickett
Alves/Story
Struve/Browne

That is an INCREDIBLY stacked card one of the most stacked of all time, I can't possibly imagine the UFC putting all of those names on the same card.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Would rather see Vitor against real competion, but hey, seeing Bisping getting knocked the **** out again will put a smile on my face too.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe Bisping/Vitor to headline TUF 13 finale? That would be huge.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

lol poor bisping...poor poor bisping...

and this doesnt mean the vitor vs wandy fight is off, vitor has said he wants to fight again before UFC in rio, so i bet he just wants to KO bisping and when UFC gets to rio, he will KO wandy...even though i hope wandy wrecks him


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I dislike it when someone loses to Anderson and people claim he was 'exposed', as if that person isn't still a tremendous fighter. Vitor hardly had his arse handed to him, and I think we need learn that losing to Anderson or GSP is less a sign of one's being over-rated, and more so a sign of just how unbelievable Silva and St. Pierre are as mixed martial artists. Vitor is a clear top five MW... there's simply no debating that point... it's simply that Anderson Silva is on another level altogether, and that includes the MW division in its entirety. The words 'exposed' and 'overrated' are tremendously disrespectful to legitimately talented fighters, and if Anderson fans actually stopped to think about it, disrespectful to Anderson as well. They claim the man is P4P the best fighter on the planet, yet it always seems to be that his opponents were over-rated or easily exposed. Which makes it sound as though he isn't fighting the best. Which in turn wouldn't make him that worthy of the praise he gets. Food for thought.
> 
> Vitor deserves respect. Let's not sully him with such general and ill-though-out statements. I also think it fairly obvious he's going to smash Bisping, who I am consistently impressed with, but do not see as a top five MW in any way, shape, or form.


He means exposed as in being taken down. Vitor's biggest weakness was going against wrestlers, not that Bisping is some crazy wrestler but he does manage to get people down and keep them down.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I see no way that Bisping can beat Vitor. I will be betting BIG that Vitor wins this by savage KO.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Diokhan said:


> Would rather see Vitor against real competion, but hey, seeing Bisping getting knocked the **** out again will put a smile on my face too.


Exactly what I was thinking. 

A definite step down for Vitor but Bisping is going to be destroyed so i'm all for it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

id rather sonnen vs bisping tbh


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *I dislike it when someone loses to Anderson and people claim he was 'exposed', as if that person isn't still a tremendous fighter*. Vitor hardly had his arse handed to him, and I think we need learn that losing to Anderson or GSP is less a sign of one's being over-rated, and more so a sign of just how unbelievable Silva and St. Pierre are as mixed martial artists. Vitor is a clear top five MW... there's simply no debating that point... it's simply that Anderson Silva is on another level altogether, and that includes the MW division in its entirety. The words 'exposed' and 'overrated' are tremendously disrespectful to legitimately talented fighters, and if Anderson fans actually stopped to think about it, disrespectful to Anderson as well. They claim the man is P4P the best fighter on the planet, yet it always seems to be that his opponents were over-rated or easily exposed. Which makes it sound as though he isn't fighting the best. Which in turn wouldn't make him that worthy of the praise he gets. Food for thought.
> 
> Vitor deserves respect. Let's not sully him with such general and ill-though-out statements. I also think it fairly obvious he's going to smash Bisping, who I am consistently impressed with, but do not see as a top five MW in any way, shape, or form.


Obviously losing to the best mma fighter in the world won´t get you exposed, but Vitor has fought other guys and has been exposed several times. I´ve had him up there in the sky, but he felt down (in my eyes) long before the Andy fight.

About the respect, i don´t see it in that pejorative way of yours. Fighters as all humans are not perfect and have their defects. Talking about them being exposed is not disrespectful as it is just normal and an expectable thing to do when you try to analise them.


EDIT: I´ll be very impressed if Vitor smashes Bisping. I expect Bisping to take that one if it gets past round one.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

This makes me feel so much better about last night :thumb02:.

I see Vitor owning this fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

i like it


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

rygu said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> A definite step down for Vitor but Bisping is going to be destroyed so i'm all for it.


Yep, This is how I see it, if not I will loose all my credits.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

So everyone says Bisping only beats the cans but when he goes on a win streak and gets the opportunity to fight a better guy the same people complain about it being a step down for the opposition... cool beans.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dear Santa what I really want for X-mas is to see Vitor "Lindland" Bisping, Seeing Bisping get Hendo'd again would also be satifactory.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Dear Santa what I really want for X-mas is to see Vitor "Lindland" Bisping, Seeing Bisping get Hendo'd again would also be satifactory.


How about Lindland'd then Hendo'd?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Pound&Mound said:


> How about Lindland'd then Hendo'd?


Can we have Anderson Silva show up and Forrest him after?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Easy fight for Bisping if he convinces Seagal to teach him his "deadly stuff".


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm satisfied with this. Don't suspend him or fine him. Just put him in there with a guy who made his name from taking guys heads off. I think Vitor is plenty capable of catching Bisping and giving us what we wanna see.​


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Bisping has the nicer, more fluent footwork of the two IMO, but it's not going to matter bc the differential in power between the two fighters is insurmountable for Bisping.

Vitor by brutal KO.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Jesus I hope this is legit and not just him hoping to fight him... this will be AWESOME!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This will be a sick fight if true.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Please be true, i need another nasty KO gif of Bisping to look at :thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I like this fight... a lot. No matter how the fight goes, I cant see an outcome that wouldn't make me lol! Perfect.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

You people are seriously underestimating Michael Bisping. I'm no Bisping fan but this is a winnable fight for him. Hell, I'll probably put some real money down on him if the odds are good enough.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Dana must want to see Bisbing get KO'ed.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

If this happens im going Vitor TKO 2nd


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, oh Michael you have talked your self into a brutal KO...


lol everyone say shit like this all the time before a Bisping fight, when he fought Akiyama he stood not chance, many people said before the Rivera that Bisping would get KTFO like fat chance that was ever going to happen illegal knee or not Bisping is way better than Rivera, you keep talking sh1t with all the other haters there are no shortage of you all.

Me I will just keep laughing as he works his way though the division and laughing at all the excuses you guys fall to when he wins.

Anyway end of rant, I think this is a really good stylistic match up for Bisping, I was quite worried that he may have to face Okami which stylistically I don;t think would of suited Bisping as good, although I think he could still beat Okami, but if Bisping is one win away from a title fight then this is a great opportunity.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Wow! I wonder if The Count get's booed (if this fight is in England).


Not a fcuking chance, been an English MMA fan and not supporting Bisping is a crime that I consider slight worse than treason, he get enough unjustified hate from the rest of the world.

In fact I dont even hold it against Bisping if he decides to think "fcuk you" to the rest of the world and stops trying to win you all over and just openly hates you all right back like he did to Rivera.

But one things for sure the English MMA fans will still be behind him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> lol everyone say shit like this all the time before a Bisping fight, when he fought Akiyama he stood not chance, many people said before the Rivera that Bisping would get KTFO like fat chance that was ever going to happen illegal knee or not Bisping is way better than Rivera, you keep talking sh1t with all the other haters there are no shortage of you all.
> 
> Me I will just keep laughing as he works his way though the division and laughing at all the excuses you guys fall to when he wins.
> 
> Anyway end of rant, I think this is a really good stylistic match up for Bisping, I was quite worried that he may have to face Okami which stylistically I don;t think would of suited Bisping as good, although I think he could still beat Okami, but if Bisping is one win away from a title fight then this is a great opportunity.


I never had him losing to Akiyama or Rivera. Mainly because Bisping's stand up technique is way more technically sound than those 2. 
It depends he could beat Vitor but if it turns into a kickboxing fight which Bisping is prone to do, then he will get KTFO, Vitor is just that damn good.


----------



## fightfreak (Oct 4, 2006)

Vitor will Kill Bisbing just like Hendo did.. Vitor is way to fast for the prick!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> lol everyone say shit like this all the time before a Bisping fight, when he fought Akiyama he stood not chance, many people said before the Rivera that Bisping would get KTFO like fat chance that was ever going to happen illegal knee or not Bisping is way better than Rivera, you keep talking sh1t with all the other haters there are no shortage of you all.
> 
> Me I will just keep laughing as he works his way though the division and laughing at all the excuses you guys fall to when he wins.
> 
> Anyway end of rant, I think this is a really good stylistic match up for Bisping, I was quite worried that he may have to face Okami which stylistically I don;t think would of suited Bisping as good, although I think he could still beat Okami, but if Bisping is one win away from a title fight then this is a great opportunity.


Vitor isn't Akyama. And he sure as hell isn't Jorge Rivera.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Realistically bisping was going to beat akiyama and Rivera from the time the fights were announced in my mind. There was always a chance but he just outmatches those guys. Now you get to the top guys, marquardt, sonnen, Okami, sonnen, stann, vitor, anderson. These guys all will pose problems to bisping and he will need to be at his best to have a shot with any of these guys. 

Vitor is too well rounded to simply be taken down at will my bisping. If all goes as planned we'll see something similar to the lindland vs vitor fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bisping is in a tough spot should this fight happen. Vitor's striking is not going to fall to Bisping's. Bisping needs to be able to take this fight to the ground consistently.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Notice Vitor didn't put a year in after "May."

Expect the fight to be delayed due to injuries. I'm guessing May 2013.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great fight, Bisping needs to fight smart but he can definitely win this.

The iffy thing for me is; why is Belfort getting another big name? He got catapulted to a title shot and utterly failed, should go back to square one IMO, not that he was ever there in the first place.

If Bisping gets a title shot off this should he win, I think that is quite fair, the rest of the Top 5 have already fought Silva before, and apart from maybe Okami, won't be fighting him again any time soon. He's a great, well rounded fighter with a great record, give him a crack at it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well then Id say he could be in trouble. He looked bad in his last fight and Vitor should KO him, that leaves him one maybe two losses away from being cut..

I think he makes a good gatekeeper so I hope they keep him around.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> Realistically bisping was going to beat akiyama and Rivera from the time the fights were announced in my mind. There was always a chance but he just outmatches those guys. Now you get to the top guys, marquardt, sonnen, Okami, sonnen, stann, vitor, anderson. These guys all will pose problems to bisping and he will need to be at his best to have a shot with any of these guys.
> 
> Vitor is too well rounded to simply be taken down at will my bisping. If all goes as planned we'll see something similar to the lindland vs vitor fight.


yes and no. bisping is going to lose to the top guys, but there is no way stann has earned being considered a top guy with the names like silva, nate, sonnen, vitor and okami. and theres no WAY that sonnen is 2 tops guys at once :confused02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I smell trouble for Bisping.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Pulling for Bisping.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Even on the ground I give Vitor the nod, his wrestling is probably on par with Bispings and he's a BJJ blackbelt.

I think Vetor has a edge on the ground and standing he should KO Bisping. I think he's got a chance but its not much of one IMO.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

how is this such a big step down for Vitor?? Who has he beaten at MW that Bisping is a step down?? Hell, who has he beaten in recent memory that makes Bisping such a step down?? Terry Martin, Lindland?? Bisping would beat both of them. Only catchweight Franklin is impressive in his last few fights and could be ranked above Bisping.


being gifted a title shot doesnt mean Bisping is a step down.


Let me be the 1st to say it. Bisping is gonna TD Vitor, wear him out, make him gas and FINISH him. Then this forum will go bananas.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Well then Id say he could be in trouble. He looked bad in his last fight and Vitor should KO him, that leaves him one maybe two losses away from being cut..
> 
> I think he makes a good gatekeeper so I hope they keep him around.


Absolutely no offense intended, but this statement is laughable. They are about as likely to cut bisping as they are Anderson Silva. The guys gets crowds involved and love him or hate him, people like to watch fights he's involved in... even if he does lose to Vitor his stance of only having losses to former champions stays intact. He's not going anywhere.

I also find it laughable how many poeple on here are counting the man out so fast against the serverly overrated Vitor. But I'm pretty used to that by now. I'll be dropping some money on The Count because I'm sure the odds will justify it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SonOfZion said:


> how is this such a big step down for Vitor?? Who has he beaten at MW that Bisping is a step down?? Hell, who has he beaten in recent memory that makes Bisping such a step down?? Terry Martin, Lindland?? Bisping would beat both of them. Only catchweight Franklin is impressive in his last few fights and could be ranked above Bisping.
> 
> 
> being gifted a title shot doesnt mean Bisping is a step down.
> ...


He might take him down but he could get swept reversed or sub'd and I dont think he can keep Vitor on the ground to begin with. 

Vitor has a underrated ground game and its better than Bispings IMO.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> Absolutely The guys gets crowds involved and love him or hate him, people like to watch fights he's involved in...


Thats the big issue and disagreement, I dont hate him but if I never saw him fight again it wouldn't bother me and I dont think he's going to win against the top guys in the UFC, if thats what they are going to feed him then he's going to lose.

He'll always have his English fans but in my experience americans have always hated him. 

Out of the nine people I know that are MMA fans only one guy likes to watch him fight the rest of us would rather see just about anyone else on a card lol.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

There's only one matchup in this division that's worse for Bisping than Vitor and that is Anderson. I think I will watch this fight with great pleasure.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

All this talk about Bisping needing to get Belfort down is BS, Bisping is not out of his depth against Belfort on the feet.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Good fight - but I would've preferred to see Sonnen rip Bisping's head off.


----------

